# My little project...



## Audible Mayhem (Aug 28, 2006)

whats up guys, i have an 03 Super Black Z. i have the greddy twin turbo kit on it with darton sleeves, ported heads, arias ed 9 to 1 pistons, pauter rods, fully balanced and blueprinted bottom end, etc etc. the car is currently getting a full custom 8 point cage welded into it as we speak. i am putting on the Turbo 400 i have sitting here as soon as the cage is done. i was having some clutch issues before and couldnt turn it up past 13-13.7 psi without it slipping really bad (470 dynojet SAE hp @13.5 psi) The engine management system is a UTEC with a tuner wideband, tuned by myself on the street and at the drag strip. My car will be tuned and running 20 psi when i get it back!! Level 5 axles from Driveshaft Shop will be put in as well as soon as i get the car back. i will have a custom driveshaft made for the TH400 next week and should have the car back on the street in less than three weeks.

Ignition is powered by a HKS DLI II. Fuel system is a custom fuel cell mounted in the rear over the axle and fuel will be delivered by a Aeromotive A1000 for now, if i need more fuel i will just get another one and run dual return systems. 

I am also running a 200 shot of direct ported NX wet kit for my launch and it will be activated under 12-14 psi....

this is my project, i am down in orlando florida and just opened up a shop here..










i will keep everyone updated on the status of my first track runs when i get it back!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lucky [email protected]! haha


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Beautiful car and sick setup.
props!
D


----------

